
China hospital demolished 'with people inside' - rl3
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-35262802
======
elbigbad
My reading of the article is that the bodies were already-deceased bodies in
the morgue. Not a good thing of course, but the title implies that people were
alive inside.

~~~
strangecasts
While nobody died and the morgue did get hit, there were definitely people
inside:

 _However, hospital officials said three doctors and a patient were in the
building at the time of demolition, and that some hospital workers were
injured when they tried to stop the demolition, Jinghua news reported._

~~~
rl3
Moreover, one photo shows what appears to be an X-ray machine tipped over.

Demolishing a building with non-decommissioned radiology equipment present
isn't exactly the best idea.

